# Slot cutter bit question



## taa800 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just bought a slot cutter bit with multiple cutters varying in thickness. When I got this home and opened it, I noticed I only got 1 bearing with it. This bearing allows for a 1/2 inch cut depth. I would like to vary my depth of cut, but can't always do it with the fence on a router table. 

Do they sell different bearings for 1/2 shank router bits that would be this large? It seems like I would need a big bearing for this.

Thanks
Todd


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

taa800 said:


> I just bought a slot cutter bit with multiple cutters varying in thickness. When I got this home and opened it, I noticed I only got 1 bearing with it. This bearing allows for a 1/2 inch cut depth. I would like to vary my depth of cut, but can't always do it with the fence on a router table.
> 
> Do they sell different bearings for 1/2 shank router bits that would be this large? It seems like I would need a big bearing for this.
> 
> ...


Hi Todd, They sure do. Here's a link to one source.
Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--ball bearings, router bit arbors


----------



## taa800 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks John, but it doesn't look like they have my size. I need one with a 5/16 inch inner diameter and since my cutter is 2 inches in diameter, I figured I'd need a 1 3/4 inch outer diamter to cut a 1/8 inch deep groove.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Todd

I have a full set of bearings for my slot cutters but when it comes to 1/8" wide by 1/8" deep it best to use the table saw for that job 

The biggest bearings I have will put in 1/4" deep slots but you must use the router table fence to get it done on the router table for 1/8" deep one..

The bigger bearings from MLCS and Sommerfeld tools (8mm / 5/16" ID) 

But you can always make your own with some 1/4" thick plastic,clamp some plastic to the drill press table top, drill a 5/16" hole and than pop in a hole saw and punch/cut one out that's 1 3/4" OD, little bit of light sanding and you have one ..note::: once you drill the 5/16" out don't move the plastic until you have the ring cut out..  most holes saws have a 1/4" drill bit in them.. 

===
=======



taa800 said:


> Thanks John, but it doesn't look like they have my size. I need one with a 5/16 inch inner diameter and since my cutter is 2 inches in diameter, I figured I'd need a 1 3/4 inch outer diamter to cut a 1/8 inch deep groove.


----------

